# Thanksgiving this year?



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2020)

So, my family has made major changes in our usual all-family get-together. My daughters, who live in CA and PA, are staying home and just celebrating with immediate family (who live with them). My son, grandson, and I are having a small Thanksgiving dinner. Maybe grandson's girlfriend will be coming, not sure yet. They are all local, and we get together occasionally anyway. We sit spaced as far apart as possible, and weather permitting, meet outside. (I'm pretty sure that will not be possible on Thanksgiving.)

We are setting up a special Zoom session for all 14 of us, on Thanksgiving. That should bring us all together even if briefly, from all corners of the country.
(No, I don't have 14 children. That figure includes children, children-in-law, grandkids, grandkids-in-law, and significant others.) 

Is anyone else making drastically revised plans?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2020)

We maintain a bubble/pod with our daughter, SIL and their two children.  We'll be celebrating with them alone rather than the usual 20 person or more TG.  

It is what it is. Everyone is staying safe.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 13, 2020)

My daughter is hosting with 7 of us.
That is our usual amount at gatherings, we’re a small family which is a blessing this year.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 13, 2020)

My family is small and we live close to each other. We will be getting together.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 14, 2020)

We canceled our going to a family gathering!! There will be about 20 there and we do not want to risk catching it..We had a 100th birthday party for my MIL on Oct 31 and that was stressful for us.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 14, 2020)

Having Thanksgiving on Zoom is certainly better than not seeing each other at all.  My sister isn't happy about me saying I won't be going over for Thanksgiving but I'm sticking to my guns.  N.J. & N.Y. are asking for a 10 person limit on private parties. My sister may have that amount, maybe more but we'll be in close proximity and I doubt they will be wearing masks. My grand niece and great grand niece work in public places so who knows who they are exposed to.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Having Thanksgiving on Zoom is certainly better than not seeing each other at all.  My sister isn't happy about me saying I won't be going over for Thanksgiving but I'm sticking to my guns.  N.J. & N.Y. are asking for a 10 person limit on private parties. My sister may have that amount, maybe more but we'll be in close proximity and I doubt they will be wearing masks. My grand niece and great grand niece work in public places so who knows who they are exposed to.


Kudos to you, Diva.  ♥


----------



## Chet (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm hoping for a charity to give out Thanksgiving dinners in styrofoam containers and put one in my trunk.


----------

